# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى جــديــد Unlock Rootv3.0.0 updates

## yassin55

Unlock Rootv3.0.0 updates  -- Support Samsung Galaxy Note2/SIII 4.1.1 -- Support Samsung Galaxy Note/SII 4.0.3 -- Support Samsung Amazon Kindle Fire  6.3.1 -- Support Android 2.2-2.3,4.0.0-4.0.3     اليوم حنشرح طريقه عمل روت الى Galaxy SIII         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
فيديو يوضح    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   تحمل البرنامج من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي ياسين

----------


## zagdouda

Unlock Root v2.3.0

----------


## azx181

شكراً جزيلاً ع الشرح

----------


## saidtotyno

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

